# μεσεγγυητής



## nickel (Feb 18, 2009)

και *μεσεγγύηση*

Για μεσεγγύηση βρίσκω: sequestration, receivership, escrow
Για τον μεσεγγυητή: receiver, trustee, sequestrator

Δεν έχω συγκείμενο (δεν θα το πίστευα ότι θα το έλεγα ποτέ αυτό). Για την ακρίβεια, είναι λέξεις που θέλει κάποιος φίλος και στην παρέα βλέπω «ασφαλιστικά μέτρα», «προσωρινή δικαστική μεσεγγύηση». «επίδικο αντικείμενο», «έννομο συμφέρον».

Έχετε κάτι έτοιμο και σίγουρο χωρίς να ταλαιπωρηθείτε; Απλώς βαριέμαι να το ψάχνω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2009)

Διάλεξα:
μεσεγγυητής = sequestrator
μεσεγγύηση = sequestration
συμβατική μεσεγγύηση = conventional sequestration
(προσωρινή) δικαστική μεσεγγύηση = judicial sequestration

Από τον Πάπυρο:

*μεσεγγύηση, η (Αστ. Δίκ.)*
η κατόπιν συμφωνίας ή απόφασης δικαστηρίου ή ενδεχομένως άλλου αρμόδιου οργάνου παράδοση σε τρίτο πρόσωπο πραγμάτων για φύλαξη και εξασφάλιση αμφισβητούμενων δικαιωμάτων πάνω σε αυτά. Η μεσεγγύηση αποτελεί μια ιδιαίτερης σκοπιμότητας και ρύθμισης μορφή παρακαταθήκης, που ανάλογα με τον τρόπο σύστασης της διακρίνεται σε:

_Συμβατική μεσεγγύηση._ Είναι η σύμβαση με την οποία δύο ή περισσότεροι ενδιαφερόμενοι για τη διατήρηση καθένας έναντι τού άλλου πιθανών δικαιωμάτων τους πάνω σε πράγμα, τό παραδίδουν από κοινού στον αντισυμβαλλόμενο τους, για να τό φυλάξει και τούς τό παραδώσει μετά από μεταγενέστερη συμφωνία τους ή έκδοση δικαστικής απόφασης που λύει τη διαφορά τους. Τη σύμβαση αυτή ρυθμίζει ο Αστικός Κώδικας στα άρθρα 831 κ.ε. Ο μεσεγγυούχος δικαιούται αμοιβής, όχι όμως και να κάνει χρήση τού πράγματος. Για την κατάρτιση τής μεσεγγύησης αρκεί απλή συμφωνία και παράδοση τού πράγματος.

_Δικαστική μεσεγγύηση. _Είναι η ανάθεση προσωρινά κατόπιν δικαστικής αποφάσεως σε τρίτο πρόσωπο τής φύλαξης τού πράγματος ή ομάδας πραγμάτων ή επιχείρησης με τον σκοπό να εξασφαλιστούν αμφισβητούμενα δικαιώματα. Η δικαστική μεσεγγύηση λειτουργεί κυρίως ως αυτοτελές ασφαλιστικό μέτρο και ρυθμίζεται από το άρθρ. 725 κ.ε. Κ. Πολ. Δ.
Νόμιμη μεσεγγύηση. Είναι αυτή η οποία επιβάλλεται όχι με δικαστική απόφαση αλλά σύμφωνα με ειδική διάταξη τού νόμου από άλλο αρμόδιο όργανο. Στην κατηγορία αυτή υπάγεται κυρίως η μεσεγγύηση τών πραγμάτων που κατάσχονται κατά τη διαδικασία τής αναγκαστικής εκτέλεσης.

Ανεξάρτητα από τη μορφή ή τον τρόπο επιβολής της,για τη μεσεγγύηση ισχύουν εκτός ενάντιας ειδικής ρύθμισης στον νόμο, όσα ισχύουν για την παρακαταθήκη. Η σχέση τού μεσεγγυούχου προς το πράγμα είναι αυτή τής προστατευόμενης κατοχής, νομιμοποιείται δηλαδή ο μεσεγγυούχος σε λήψη δικαστικών μέτρων για υπεράσπιση τής νομής υπέρ του πραγματικού δικαιούχου. Εξυπακούεται ότι ο μεσεγγυούχος έχει δικαίωμα αμοιβής και αποκατάστασης τών εξόδων του σε κάθε περίπτωση μεσεγγύησης. [Π. Ι. ΜΑΝΑΣ) [π]

— (Διεθν. Δίκ.). Παλαιός θεσμός του Δημοσίου Διεθνούς Δικαίου περί μεσεγγυήσεως τών εχθρικών περιουσιών κατά τη διάρκεια τού πολέμου και ρυθμίσεως τής τύχης τους με τις συνθήκες ειρήνης. Σχετικός είναι και ο Ν. 2636/1940.

Τα ίδια ισχύουν και έξω από τον καιρό του Code Napoléon.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2009)

Κι από εδώ sequestration λέμε. Συγγνώμη που άργησα να απαντήσω, το τεχνικό μας πρόβλημα θα διορθωθεί και θα είμαστε σύντομα κοντά σας.

Έδιτ: 
*Άρθρο 831 Α.Κ.
Μεσεγγύηση*​Αν δύο ή περισσότεροι παρέδωσαν σε τρίτον ένα πράγμα κινητό ή ακίνητο για εξασφάλιση των αμφισβητούμενων ή αβέβαιων δικαιωμάτων τους πάνω σ' αυτό, ο θεματοφύλακας (*μεσεγγυούχος*) έχει την υποχρέωση να το αποδώσει μόνο με τη συναίνεση όλων ή μετά δικαστική απόφαση.
*Άρθρο 832*​Ο μεσεγγυούχος του προηγούμενου άρθρου ή αυτός που διορίστηκε με δικαστική απόφαση υπόκειται στις διατάξεις που αφορούν το θεματοφύλακα, εφόσον τα μέρη δεν όρισαν διαφορετικά.
*Άρθρο 833​*Αν το επιβάλλει η φύση του αντικειμένου, ο μεσεγγυούχος έχει υποχρέωση να επιχειρεί και πράξεις διαχείρισης, οπότε εφαρμόζονται ως προς αυτές οι διατάξεις για την εντολή.
Αν υπάρχει φανερή ανάγκη, ή αν η διατήρηση του πράγματος είναι αδύνατη, ο μεσεγγυούχος έχει δικαίωμα να το εκποιήσει με τον τρόπο που συμφέρει περισσότερο στα μέρη.


----------



## NatCat (Feb 19, 2009)

Θα διαφωνήσω (έστω και με καθυστέρηση).

_Sequestration:_ A court order in the form of a writ to (usually four) commissioners (sequestrators) ordering them to seize control of a person's property. The order may be made against someone who is in contempt of court because he has not complied with a court order (such as an injunction). The property is detained until he complies with the order. (Oxford Dictionary of Law)

Sequestration in equity, the act of seizing or taking posession of the property belonging to another, and holding it "until the profits have paid the demand for which it was taken". [Μετά αναφέρεται στα sequestration of juries and witnesses.] (Gifis, Law Dictionary)

Η μεσεγγύηση μοιάζει αλλά δεν ταυτίζεται με το sequestration. 

Προτιμώ τον όρο _custodianship_ που χρησιμοποιούν και οι Kerameus/Kozyris (eds.), _Introduction to Greek Law_ στο κεφάλαιο περί μεσεγγύησης. Γράφουν, σχετικά: 

_Custodianship_ (μεσεγγύηση). If two or more persons have delivered to a third party (the custodian) a thing movable or immovable in order to secure their disputed or uncertain rights thereon, the custodian shall only be bound to restitute upon the the consent of all the interested parties or upon the issue of a court decision. The custodian is in principle subject to the provisions relating to the depositary. If required by the nature of the thing, the custodian shall be under an obligation to effect acts of management, in which case the provisions related to mandate shall apply. In case of necessity the custodian shall be entitled even to alienate the thing in the manner which, under the circumstances, will be the most advantageous to the interested parties.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2009)

Επίσης, 
*Άρθρο 716 Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας​**Μεσεγγύηση​*1. Σε κατάσχεση κινητών στα χέρια του οφειλέτη ή τρίτου τα κινητά μένουν στα χέρια εκείνου που τα κατέχει κατά το χρόνο της κατάσχεσης, ο οποίος γίνεται *μεσεγγυούχος*.

Έκανα αναζήτηση στους κώδικες (αστικό και Κ.Π.Δ.) και η λέξη _μεσεγγυητής_ δεν αναφέρεται κάπου. Ο επικρατέστερος όρος και στο νέτι είναι μεσεγγυούχος. Ο μεσεγγυητής έρχεται δεύτερος και καταϊδρωμένος.


----------



## NatCat (Feb 19, 2009)

Σωστή η Palavra. Όντως, ούτε εγώ ξέρω τη λέξη "μεσεγγυητής". Μάλλον πρόκειται περί λάθους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα καθυστέρησης. Το σωστό να βρούμε. Είχα κοιτάξει πολύ βιαστικά στο _Introduction_ και δεν βρήκα _μεσεγγ~_ στο ευρετήριο. Το sequestration δεν μου αρέσει λόγω γλωσσικής αναντιστοιχίας (απομόνωση και κατάσχεση σε σχέση με μεσεγγύηση). Αλλά θα επανέλθω μετά από ήρεμη μελέτη.

Το «μεσεγγυητής» δεν είναι λάθος. Απλώς δεν είναι η λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται στις διατάξεις των συγκεκριμένων νόμων. 

Π.χ. στο Π.Δ. 256/1989 γράφει: «Τα κατασχεθέντα είδη παραδίδονται με μέριμνα, ευθύνη και δαπάνη των ιδιοκτητών τους στις αρμόδιες κατά περίπτωση υπηρεσίες. (Δ/νση Εγγείων Βελτιώσεων, Δ/νση Γεωργίας, ΟΤΑ κλπ.) για φύλαξη, εκτός αν η μεταφορά τους είναι δυσχερής ή οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες αδυνατούν να τα φυλάξουν, οπότε σφραγίζονται και παραδίδονται για φύλαξη στον ιδιοκτήτη τους ή τρίτο μεσεγγυητή».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 27, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Ανασταίνω το νήμα, γιατί το βρήκα τυχαία και ο όρος μού έχει τύχει ήδη σε σύμβαση από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά. Οι όροι του αγγλικού πρωτοτύπου ήταν αντίστοιχα sequestration και escrow, αλλά σε διαφορετικό κόντεξτ. 

Τελείως μπακαλίστικα, ο όρος sequestration είναι πολύ πιο ευρύς. Στη σημασία που μας αφορά, δηλαδή τη φύλαξη περιουσιακού στοιχείου από τρίτο πρόσωπο, χρησιμοποιείται *συνήθως*:
1)σε κόντεξτ δικαστικής μεσεγγύησης, όταν δηλαδή ένα περιουσιακό στοιχείο (κινητό ή ακίνητο) αποτελεί αντικείμενο διαφοράς και τίθεται στη φύλαξη του μεσεγγυητή διορισμένου από το δικαστήριο μέχρι να επιλυθεί η διαφορά.
2) Έχει επίσης το νόημα της κατάσχεσης περιουσιακού στοιχείου σαν εγγύηση ότι ο οφειλέτης, ή ο διάδικος θα εκτελέσει τις υποχρεώσεις του.
3) ή απλά της κατάσχεσης με δικαστική εντολή
4) ή της τοποθέτησης περιουσιακού στοιχείου ως εμπράγματης ασφάλειας.

the free dictionary
[...] Other definitions of sequestration relate to property. In Civil Law, sequester has three distinct meanings. First, it means to renounce or disclaim, as when a widow appears in court and disclaims any interest in the estate of her deceased husband; the widow is said to sequester. *Second, it means to take something that is the subject of a controversy out of the possession of the contending parties and deposit it in the hands of a third person; this neutral party is called a sequestor. **Third and most commonly, sequestration in civil law denotes the act of seizing property by court order.*

In litigation and Equity practice, sequestration also refers t*o court-ordered confiscation of property.* When one party sues another over an unpaid debt, the plaintiff may secure a writ of attachment. As another form of sequestration, this legal order temporarily seizes the alleged debtor's property in order to secure the debt or claim in the event that the plaintiff is successful. In equity practice—an antiquated system of justice that is now incorporated into civil justice—courts seize a defendant's property until the defendant purges herself of a charge of Contempt.

Σε περιπτώσεις συμβατικής μεσεγγύησης, όμως, χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο το escrow. Με τον όρο συμβατική μεσεγγύηση, εννοώ όταν ένα περιουσιακό στοιχείο τίθεται από τα μέρη μιας σύμβασης στη φύλαξη τρίτου, μέχρι να εκτελεστεί η συμβατική υποχρέωση. Η απόδοσή του στον συμβαλλόμενο-αποδέκτη τελεί υπό αναβλητική αίρεση (δείτε το άψογο νήμα της Palavra)

The free dictionary

Escrow: something of value, such as a deed, stock, money, or written instrument, that is put into the custody of a third person by its owner, a grantor, an obligor, or a promisor, to be retained *until the occurrence of a contingency or performance of a condition*.

An escrow also refers to a *writing deposited with someone until the performance of an act or the occurrence of an event specified in that writing.* The directions given to the person who accepts delivery of the document are called the escrow agreement and are binding between the person who promises and the person to whom the promise is made. The writing is held in escrow by a third person until the purpose of the underlying agreement is accomplished. When the condition specified in the escrow agreement is performed, the individual holding the writing gives it over to the party entitled to receive it. This is known as the second delivery.

Πχ. το κείμενό μου αφορούσε τη μεταβίβαση του πακέτου μετοχών μιας εταιρείας σε μιά άλλη. Η ολοκλήρωση της μεταβίβασης τελούσε υπό διάφορες αναβλητικές αιρέσεις 
και, μέχρι την πραγματοποίησή τους, ο αγοραστής είχε καταθέσει προκαταβολή σε *λογαριασμό μεσεγγύησης* μιας από κοινού ορισμένης τράπεζας. Η προκαταβολή τελούσε, λοιπόν, υπό μεσεγγύηση, μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η μεταβίβαση υπό ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις. Αλλιώς, θα επιστρεφόταν στον αγοραστή. Εκεί το πρωτότυπο χρησιμοποιούσε escrow, σε διάφορες παραλλαγές: escrow account (λογαριασμός μεσεγγύησης), escrow agreement (συμφωνητικό μεσεγγύησης), advance payment escrow amount (το ποσό της προκαταβολής που τελεί υπό μεσεγγύηση) κτλ. 

Αντίθετα, σε άλλο σημείο, χρησιμοποιούσε το sequestration, αλλά με την έννοια της τοποθέτησης περιουσιακού στοιχείου σε collateralized, asset-backed συναλλαγή. Πχ. Encumbrance  means  any  mortgage,  pledge,  other  right  in  rem,  *sequestration,* [...]

Αυτά. Sorry για το νήμα σεντόνι, αλλά δεν μπορούσα να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Είναι κι η ώρα δύσκολη!


----------



## lawlexs (Mar 20, 2018)

Καλησπέρα κόσμε! 

Τυχαίνει πολλές φορές να πέφτω πάνω στα thread σας για νομικούς όρους και με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ. 

Έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή έρευνα, αλλά ως νομικός θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι, αν στο συγκείμενό σας έχετε να κάνετε με δικαστική απόφαση (by court order π.χ.), μάλλον είναι πιο δόκιμος ο όρος «κατάσχεση».

Για παράδειγμα, σε αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων που αφορούν προστασία δικαιώματος σε πράγματα (π.χ. δίκαιο ευρεσιτεχνίας και αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός) θα δείτε ότι ζητείται από το δικαστήριο «να κατασχεθεί (το προϊόν που είναι δουλική απομίμηση) και να τεθεί σε μεσεγγύηση», δηλαδή πρώτα να αφαιρεθεί το πράγμα και μετά να παραδοθεί στο μεσεγγυούχο για φύλαξη. 

Επίσης είναι πιο ορθός ο όρος «μεσεγγυούχος», παρότι αναφέρεται και ως «μεσεγγυητής», γιατί η μεσεγγύηση δεν έχει σχέση με την εγγύηση αλλά είναι κατοχή με σκοπό τη φύλαξη και μάλιστα ο ΑΚ παραπέμπει στις διατάξεις για την εντολή. 

Συγχαρητήρια για την πολύ καλή δουλειά σας!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2018)

lawlexs said:


> Έχετε κάνει πολύ καλή έρευνα, αλλά ως νομικός θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι, αν στο συγκείμενό σας έχετε να κάνετε με δικαστική απόφαση (by court order π.χ.), μάλλον είναι πιο δόκιμος ο όρος «κατάσχεση».


Καλώς την! Μιλάς για το sequestration; Αν ναι, να σε μεταφέρω στο κατάλληλο νήμα: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4703-sequestration

Για το μεσεγγυούχος/μεσεγγυητής το αναφέρουμε πιο πάνω.


----------

